# Rhinestone decorated toilet :)



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw this on this morning's news and thought you all would appreciate the use of Swarovski's 

Here's the article Crystal commode: Swarovski makes toilet with thousands of crystals


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Unique, but I don't think I would put $128k into a toilet even if I had it to spare


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sort of on the cutting edge I guess


----------



## SMEAA (Dec 6, 2011)

truly a "throne" for a king!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd be afraid to sit on it.


----------

